# use a Apple iMac as a monitor for a windows XP computer ?



## jrbuergel (Jan 17, 2004)

Can I use a new 21.5 inch Apple iMac also as a monitor screen for a windows XP computer, connected either VGA or by DVI ? So when the iMac is not booted, then I could boot my Windows XP older computer, and then have that display on the iMac screen, or is this not possible to do, since it may not have any external VGA or DVI display connections available ?


----------



## jrbuergel (Jan 17, 2004)

Attention Moderators, should I have this thread moved to the hardware category for better response, ? thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

This feature is only available on the 27" model.

It's a hardware limitation, not software. The 27" has a bidirectional Mini Display Port and even then it only will support DVI, not VGA in. (you have to purchase an adapter also)


----------



## jrbuergel (Jan 17, 2004)

Okay thanks for that information then.


----------

